# Looking for a new puppy!



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Just wondering of anyone knows of where I can get a German Shorthair pointer pup, I have decided I would like to get another dog (not to say my old ones retired yet) but would like to have a pointing breed rather than a flushing breed, I didn't train my last dog the best but he still does well for the amount of time I trained him. Now I am looking at getting another puppy and this time getting a shock collar and trying to train it more extensively. Anyways if anyone knows of any german shorthair pups (I would prefer the grayish spotted coat ones) that I can get, please tell me-post a link or something. I would want to travel no further north than around Nephi, and no further south than cedar city. Thanks


----------



## toomeymd (Sep 21, 2009)

Check KSL.com


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

http://utahbirddogs.com/forum/viewtopic ... a&start=15

And dude... The color your looking for is ROAN..... not "grayish spotted coat ones" :mrgreen:


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

Have you talked to Russ at the hunt club? Sometimes he even has started dogs.


----------

